# Bbc-metrawatt  model: Gtr 208



## kiestumpe (12 September 2008)

Hallo,

hat hierzu jemand zufällig na Beschreibung?

Gruss&Danke.


----------



## HaDi (12 September 2008)

Im Netz hab ich nur die Anleitung des Nachfolgers gefunden, da wird aber auch auf den 0208 eingegangen. Ansonsten kann ich Montag mal nachsehen, ich glaube, wir haben die Dinger auch im Einsatz.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## kiestumpe (15 September 2008)

das wäre super, die Klemmen des neuen sind leider ziemlich anders.


----------



## HaDi (15 September 2008)

Ich hoffe, das hilft weiter...

Grüße von HaDi


----------

